# Propel or Gatorade in labor?



## carrietorgc (Sep 16, 2003)

Which is better to stay hydrated and keep up my electrolytes?


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Probably six of one. Whichever you can/will drink.

-Angela


----------



## liseux (Jul 3, 2004)

I had a 60 hour labor with my 1st (not to scare you!) and I drank those green drinks you get from the health food store, like Odwalla or Naked Juice. They actually taste pretty good & it kept up my energy for 3 days. Plus I ate when I was hungry.


----------



## LoveChild421 (Sep 10, 2004)

The only things that tasted good to me in labor were fruit punch gatorade and apple juice- so I would go with the gatorade myself...


----------



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

In most health food stores, there is a natural version of Gatorade (Propel has nutrasweet in it, doesn't it?) called Recharge. It's made by Knudsen. Taste the flavors before deciding which one you will buy bottles of.

Also, there are usually electrolyte balanced water, too. Those Emergen-C packets also are electrolyte balanced.

That said, EAT. I'd rely on small bites of food, smoothies or yogurt rather than some artificially flavored/colored drinks. But, if all else fails, go with what you like to drink anyway.


----------



## hunnybumm (Nov 1, 2003)

I personally don't like Gatoraid, so I would go with Propel. I am not sure about the 'nutrients' in either, but I would personally go for what tastes better, and eat if you are hungry.


----------



## Kleine Hexe (Dec 2, 2001)

I had loads of Recharge in my fridge for labor. I drank while pg and stocked up. Turns out I didn't want it during labor. I drank lots of water. After every contraction I sipped water. I must have had three or four gallons after my 22 hour labor. I didn't feel like eating but my midwife fed me honey and strawberries a few times. I was also eating some magnesium/calcium tablets cause I had the shakes.

Buy a variety of drinks and food because you don't know what you'll actually want.


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

Recharge, and soup is what I would have around

the others have too much sugar


----------



## taosmom (Jul 1, 2004)

I believe Emergen-C is better than all of them, but sip slowly and get the kind with 500 mg. vit. c as you can only absorb that much at a time. Oa Loa is also loaded with aminos, so that's a good choice as well...I just ate fruit and drank LOADS of water-the best hydrator there is! If you add a bit of lemon juice to the water it will increase the absorbtion. I'd stay away from anything that has artificial colors or sweetners (Gatorade and Propel have both)


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

water is good but alone for heavy work is not the best hydrator-- people working hard are burning calories and sweating salts, buffering blood gases and muscle waste products.

I really like E-mergency but it is to acidic to keep up drinking for many women it is good to have around- I carry some to births but not as a hydration drink- more for immune system boost


----------



## 2+twins (Apr 20, 2004)

I vote for Recharge too. That's what I had on hand for my labor although I only ended up sipping water (honestly I didn't even want that!). Recharge is fruit juice sweetened - no added sugar. Gatorade is full of sugar as far as I know. I'm not really into mixed fruit flavors myself (like a Berry drink, for example) but my dh is and he buys & drinks all the different Recharges all the time. We find them at our local grocery stores in the little natural foods isle.


----------



## chiro_kristin (Dec 31, 2004)

Another vote for both Recharge and Emergen-C


----------



## soccerchic21 (Jan 6, 2004)

We got gatorade for my labor recently and the only thing that I wanted was super cold ice water...go figure.


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

Propel is very low calorie, so it's not providing the energy (in the form of sugar) that gatorade or powerade does. It is refreshing and hydrating with electrolytes, but it won't supply calories for you.


----------



## Iriemama96 (Jun 24, 2005)

RECHARGE!!! I'm in love with it, at this moment I have about 13 bottles in my fridge. Orange is my favorite. IMO...much better than drinking propel or gatorade, they often use fake sugar


----------



## MA mommy (Feb 5, 2003)

What about Glaceau Smartwater, Fruitwater, or Vitaminwater?


----------



## MamaTaraX (Oct 5, 2004)

I've yet to see any of the aforementioned healthy drinks at my closest health food store. I'm sure they aren't cheap anyway, as eerything at this place is sky-high. Anyway... When I was in labor both times I drank Gatorade. Propel didn't even exist and the other alternative was Powerade (I think that's what it's called?) That tastes awful. I loved my gatorade, juice and this kick butt chocolate shake the birth centre offered







Oh, and food. I'm always eating









Namaste, Tara
mama to Doodle (6), Butterfly (2 yrs in our arms today!), and Rythm (due at home 1/06)


----------



## nancy926 (Mar 10, 2003)

I couldn't eat during labor so I drank Gatorade and store-brand Gatorade the whole time, and water. Didn't want anything else. My mw recommended Recharge but I think DH alreayd got like a gallon of Gatorade, so I'll probably just go with that.


----------

